# BUG REPORT: lots of channel switching causes reboot



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

I can't give an exact series of events that is precisely reproducible, but I have been having 4-5 crashes per day that result in the grey X screen of death followed by reboot, with a similar pattern:

1. Tune one channel; SD or HD
2. Tune another channel; SD or HD
3. Use recall to bounce back and forth a lot between them
4. After a while, press PIP --> crash

or, after step 3, go to guide, or just tune another station, or even just press recall again --> crash

Boot 120B
Flash F051
SW L145 HECD-N
SW64 switch


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I've had similar crashes just from tuning different channels while in the guide (selecting the channel while highlighting the channel number on the left which keeps you in the guide but tunes in the new channel). Do it enough times and a crash occurs.

Same software version as you, 1.45.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

The same thing happens to me every day. Just changing channels one at a time will cause the reboot. I am getting to the point that I am afraid to do any channel surfing at all.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Same; I've done this twice now on L145, where I've crashed the receiver simply by changing channels frequently (even just on the satellite; not using the OTA tuner). One of the crashes went to the gray X-Windows screen with the "X" cursor on it, while the other just hung the receiver completely.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

The 921 has only crashed when I use the channel up/down keys.

It has never crashed when I use the guide (or the keypad) to change channels.


----------



## Schaefling (Jan 4, 2004)

I have experience similar problems. The 921 can crash without notice simply by changing channels frequently or by changing aspect ratios and settings frequently. I am now rebooting my 921 right this moment because of one such crash.

Can Mark Lamutt please respond to this thread and let us know if this is a known issue with the 921. I sure hope so and I sure hope a fix is in the works because this is one of the most serious bugs 921 has. I mean If we can't channel surf without frequent crashes the 921 is pretty much worthless.

Schaefling


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sorry I've been away for the last 10 days from here much. Been very sick...but feeling better now finally.

I've had very similar things happen to me, and most of the time in my case it's been a direct result of changing channels with very fast button presses. I've found that eventually this causes the 921 to become unstable.

I'm passing along all of these messages through the beta channels to prove the point to the developers that this is a big problem.


----------



## Schaefling (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks for the assist Mark. If this problem in particular could be rectified it could go a long, long way towards stabilizing the 921.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I agree, and unfortunately, it's one of the most difficult to track down as it's very hard to replicate.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I concur.

Lots of channel changing whether in the guide or up/down will cause high instance of crash. Appears to be more of a problem where you change channels between the OTA and sat tuners too. I have no statistics but just have come to the same conclusions as others. The speed of channel changing doesn't appear to cause increase of crashing but many of the signals to change channels go ignored. If I see a channel change result in a very slow response, usually the next signal sent to the receiver will result in a crash.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

I have had similar problems but it is so inconsistent it will be hard to fix. After flipping through HD and SD channels then going over to an OTA the gray screen of death comes up after about 5 mins of watching channel. I have only had it happen twice in a week but it did it during the warm up to Superbowl, scared me to death that I was going to miss something.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

This morning I set up some programs to record via the program guide then closed the guide. Watched the channel that was on for about 15 minutes. Channeled down one channel. The banner for the channel came up, but no video, just a black screen. The system was frozen and would not take any commands. I did not get the black x on the ugly background, but the system rebooted and went through the normal reboot process. Came up ok after about five minutes. This is really getting frustrating!!


----------

